# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Для тех кто хочет умереть

## Linda

Такой опрос.

----------


## Blackwinged

Голосовал за третий вариант. Меня сейчас именно это и останавливает, дает силы и надежду... даже не совсем родные, а... девушка, знакомая... ради нее ведь и живу... ей живу...

----------


## Crash

Третий вариант :roll:

----------


## Betta

3 и 4,но наверно всеже чеивертый.

----------


## -

я знаю ,что такое лежать в больнице и чувствовать себя животным замкнутым в своем теле...2 вариант

----------


## Artist

Страх боли и неудачных попыток........... Но больше терпеть все равно нельзя. И еще волнуюсь не забудут ли родители о собаке. Это самое главное, чтобы его кормили и выводили погулять. Он вообще самое главное, но не держит.

----------


## Грешная

не знаю, что меня останавливает...но уже точно не страх смерти

----------


## h4te

страз боли...а если откачают или неудачно????? :cry:  :cry:  :cry:

----------


## Грешная

мм.......вот если откачают, то действительно будет ужасно.........

----------


## h4te

> мм.......вот если откачают, то действительно будет ужасно.........


 ..............................  :Frown:

----------


## Мария Хуана

всегда останавливал фактор близких. и всегда будет останавливать.

----------


## Никинтос

Боюсь какашек, которые лезут из попы сразу после смерти  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## margo078

больше подходит 2 и 3 вариант

----------


## Ведьма

Боюсь что после смерти уже ничего не будет... ни рая, ни ада... просто ни-че-го...

----------


## anildia

Останавливает страх неудачной попытки, очнуться на больничной койке, опутанной трубками! Что может быть хуже?!  :Frown:

----------


## fucka rolla

меня предки........думаю если двину кони, им не останется ни хрена, ради чего можно было б жить.

----------


## Изувер

Незнаю что и сказать...
1.Страх смерти -нет.не боюсь..вот инвалидом остатся после этой 
попытки это может..
2.Страх боли/ неудачных попыток -тоже что и первое..
3.Близкие- это да.страшно подумать что станет с родными когда
узнают об этом.
Религиозность- да чесно сказать это мешает.а вдруг там и вправду
что то есть.и это что то будет тебе драть задницу пока не перекрестишся..
5.Нерешительность - я думаю когда нибудь меня доведут до такого
состояния что я обо всём забуду и мне будет до лампочки и первый
и второй и третий и все остальные варианты ответов..

----------


## Андрей55

2 близких человека.
им будет очень больно.
но возможно я сумею как-то смягчить им... 
утрату меня) хы. смешно звучит

----------


## UnLike

Наверно страх боли или неудачные попытки...уже было, 50т. феназипама с водкой, потом под капельницу,это уж не точно не приятно,когда откачивают...просто не было времени всё обдумывать, вот и спалили....колёса вообще штука не надёжная.

----------


## Raz1el

Не одного пункта нормального нету...  :?  Меня надежда на лучшую жизнь держит

----------


## UnLike

Хотя нет...вот тока допёр,что останавливает всего лишь тупое стечение обстоятельств, т.е как бы проблема со способами ухода...Из способов,для меня приемлемо только прыжок, не менее чем с 9 или же стреляться. Стреляться, нету возможности достать огнестрел... Прыжок, кажется забрался и прыгнул, в моём же положении это сейчас просто для меня невозможно, причём те самые тупые обстоятельства...например у меня поблизости куча 9 этажек, но блин они с домофоном и крыши закрыты, друзья в них не живут ( например, что бы сделать ключ итп..), есть только знакомые, с ними же можно спалиться реально... темболее, если прыгать, то ночью и стоит знать мельчайшие подробности, скажем дома, что бы без палева туда залезть и не кто что бы не смог помешать, что маловероятно, когда на суицид идут осознанно, что нибудь да обязательно помешает. Да и как начитался, что 9 этажей-это мало, тоже напрягает. Искать себе напарника,в районе Москвы, где есть высотки, тоже не уместно, т.к не хочу с собой кого-то уводить, хотя если бы мне придложили, я бы согласился...Вот и получается, что мечешься хз куда, башку реально срывает...следовательно живу, ждя подходящего момента, а это больше всего то и напрягает...хз что делать, каждый день в раздумьях...

----------


## 208

Последние два месяца жил только ради девушки. Тяжело давалось, но жил. А теперь... Она нашла другого парня, и я даже не знаю, радоваться мне, или в ярость впадать.

С одной стороны, я чем-то хуже нового парня, или даже всем... Обидно, но это я и сам прекрасно сознаю. Да и здесь я именно поэтому.

С другой - ей уже не будет больно, если не станет меня. Такое ощущение, что теперь меня уже ничто не держит.  :Smile:  Разве что, относительная труднодоступность надежных способов.

// Проголосовать почему-то не получается.

----------


## UnLike

Да уж...способы и будут держать ещё какое то время...

----------


## Sehnsucht

Меня останавливают только близкие. Потому что не хочу чтоб они страдали, представляю себе слезы, боль и т.п. Хотя есть и фактор, который немного смягчает это: у меня есть  младшая сестра, пусть она будет хот каким-то утешением... 
В то что самоубийстово - грех, верю, но это не тормозит, не боюсь ада, я его заслужил.

----------


## Макс von Rus'

Страх пустоты да другие люди радоваться будут про себя--вот он помер а мы живем.

----------


## Agains

Пока мне просто интересно что будет дальше...

----------


## NightKnight

Ответил "Религиозность". Мда, немного нас, как я и ожидал.
Страх ада. Знаю, что в любом случае попаду в ад. Вообще, это мой единственный страх..

----------


## Nalinana *=)

Надежда...
Все варианты уже мне не подходят, раньше да... многое останавливало... А сейчас только надежда... Жаль, что веры больше нет... Когда искренне веришь - всё получается...

----------


## Майкл_Фарадей

Прежде всего страх смерти...
Безусловно,близкие...сестра,мама...они этого просто не переживут...
И страх боли/неудачных попыток....

----------


## Sick Spiny

4й вариант...

----------


## Lin

как ни странно 5 вариант. То, что суицид это грех мне до лампочки, а вот вера в Бога (прибитая предками в детстве) иногда останавливает сделать первый шаг. Однако пересилив себя я делаю этот первый шаг, но утром просыпаюсь :cry: Видно не те 150 таблеток приняла  :Frown:

----------


## bugfly

Эх! Самый интересный вопрос. Все перечисленные страхи держат до поры до времени, сначала они, будучи преподнесёнными кем-то, тебя  пугают, заводят во всякие логические кошки-мышки самого с собой, но со временем во всём разбираешься и понимаешь, что всё это не важно. Нельзя оправдать скажем то что ты плохо живёшь и хочешь от этого покончить с собой понятием грех. Ну и что грех, от того что кто-то это скажет ничего ведь в твоей жизни не изменится, жизнь не наладится, это просто придуманный барьерь, который вводит в замешательство, т.е. вместо самоубийства начинается выяснение вопроса: а почему это грех и что это вообще такое? Кроме того со временем приходишь к выводу что в нашем мире ты не застрахован от давления на тебя со стороны чего бы то ни было. Можно решить одну ситуацию, как на смену ей придёт другая, судьба довольно хитрая тётка да ещё и с сарказмом. Получается, что от всех внешних давлений существует два выхода, первый все знают - смерть, а второй - стать богом, как бы парадоксально это не прозвучало, ведь только в этом случае можно избавиться от всех своих проблем.
Поэтому меня держит надежда!
Вообще надежда - это последний этап, никакие барьеры уже не помешают, чуть накалить ситуацию и всё выйдет из под контроля, те кто живёт надеждой меня поймут.

----------


## Lin

надежда умирает последней, но умирает! меня вот надежда держала последних пару лет, а потом просто исчезла. Я устала надеется на лучшее, надоело убеждать себя что все будет в порядке. Тупое самовнушение  :Frown:

----------


## Crash

Надежда полезна, если для нее есть основания, и если реально оцениваешь свои шансы... Иначе это просто самообман.

----------


## H2

Близкие и т.п. меня совершенно не останавливают (ну нет у меня реально близких людей).

Останавлиает только страх неудачных попыток - ведь могу остаться инвалидом...

----------


## bugfly

*Crash*   Абсолютно точно подмечено, самообман в чистом виде, и все это понимают, когда всё надеешься, а ничего не меняется, но ничего больше, к сожалению, нет - это последнее. Когда-нибудь, наверное очень скоро, и это надоест.

----------


## nothing1

Просвет, хочу поймать просвет, жду просвета. Параноидальные черные вихри, которые кружатся в моей голове... нет, не хочу с ними умирать, не хочу их в вечность уносить, не хочу, чтобы последними мыслями перед смертью были разномастные разношерстные бредовые логические конструкции, которые нужно во что бы то ни стало разрушить. А просветы были, раньше по крайней мере. Правда года два уже нет их(

----------


## Wolf

2 3 4 и еще дохрена причин чтобы жить и чтоб умереть

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Вопрос очень интересный. Если честно, останавливает страх боли, именно БОЛИ, а не смерти. На втором месте - близкие - мама не переживет.

----------


## Freezer2007

боюсь доставить боль

----------


## Voluntaria

Только близкие..и ничего более..

----------


## Kranston

> Боюсь какашек, которые лезут из попы сразу после смерти ops:


 Сделай клизму непосредственно перед... =)

----------


## Kranston

> Боюсь что после смерти уже ничего не будет... ни рая, ни ада... просто ни-че-го...


 Лучше уж ничего, чем ад.

----------


## Kranston

> Ответил "Религиозность". Мда, немного нас, как я и ожидал.
> Страх ада. Знаю, что в любом случае попаду в ад. Вообще, это мой единственный страх..


 Знаешь, у меня вот такая ситуация, я виновен в куче смертных грехов по христианству. Но в то же время всегда всем помогал, причем за просто так, совершил массу добрых дел =) Но гнев, гордыня, зависть, прелюбодейство, что там еще есть? Все при мне, кроме, наверное, чревоугодия =) Посему христианство идет на***. Рулит Лавей.

----------


## Kranston

> Последние два месяца жил только ради девушки. Тяжело давалось, но жил. А теперь... Она нашла другого парня, и я даже не знаю, радоваться мне, или в ярость впадать.
> 
> С одной стороны, я чем-то хуже нового парня, или даже всем... Обидно, но это я и сам прекрасно сознаю. Да и здесь я именно поэтому.
> 
> С другой - ей уже не будет больно, если не станет меня. Такое ощущение, что теперь меня уже ничто не держит.  Разве что, относительная труднодоступность надежных способов.
> 
> // Проголосовать почему-то не получается.


 Это не причина. Мне 31 год, и я оказывался в такой ситуации не один раз. Почему не покончил с собой? Думаю просто боялся. Всех приведенных выше причин. Но, как видишь, пока живой. Будет в твоей жизни еще девушка, для которой ты будешь жить, а она будет житьь для тебя, я тебе клянусь.

----------


## лена

У меня страх боли,близких у меня нет,из редигии только буддизм более приемлем для меня,а он вроде как и не запрещает Боюсь боли,крови,что неудачно получиться

----------


## Azazello

Меня останавливают:
1. близкие
2. Надо дела завершить (суицид -  при провале выполнения цели)
3. Страх неудачных попыток (уже была неудачная попытка)

----------


## сашок

> Сообщение от Ведьма
> 
> Боюсь что после смерти уже ничего не будет... ни рая, ни ада... просто ни-че-го...
> 
> 
>  Лучше уж ничего, чем ад.


 не согласен.
нет ничего хуже абсолютной пустоты -
самый главный страх и тормаз в моем случае.

----------


## лена

> Сообщение от Kranston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Ведьма
> 
> ...


  А я наоборот хочу застрять между мирами как нибудь,не хочу не в ад,не в рай Хочу ничего Как сейчас только привидением Правда не смогу письма вот так писать на форум,хотя   вдруг стану полтергейстом

----------


## Wolf

пустота это не гуд. все што угодно только не так.
/god /give weapon_bfg  и вперед в ад  :Big Grin:

----------


## Psalm69

не бойтесь, мы станем землей, или нас съедят муравьи, на нас вырастут какие-нибудь красивые цветочки и т.д.))

----------


## silver.vlad

Страх боли/неудачных попыток    
Близкие    
Религиозность (вера в то, что суицид это грех)

----------


## TUSKA

только последний вариант.Надо нести свой крест.
Вряд ли кого-то интересуют мои тупые слова.Извините :cry:

----------


## silver.vlad

Интересуют! И слова не тупые

----------


## Светлый Ангел

*TUSKA*, ну почему же ты такая самокритичная?! Интересное мнение каждого и ты не исключение.

----------


## stre10k

по депре бывают такие загоны... ТУСКА, крепись

----------


## Dark Lady

Проголосовала за первый вариант - страх смерти...
Хотя...
Мне больше подойдёт ещё и  нерешительность...
Из-за этого я не могла покинуть этот мир...
Не могла я, не могла перебороть это...
А теперь вообще не знаю, смогу ли...
Но желание и мысли посещают меня...

----------


## Dscne

Фантастически,ужасающе жаль родителей.У меня хорошая фантазия,но есть и некоторый опыт - я был на похоронах одного моего хорошего знакомого,убившего себя весной,ему было 20.Смотря на его родителей я решил что либо сто раз подумаю,либо дождусь такого пика депрессии когда ничто уже не будет важно.

----------


## sashechka

Да, родители на первом месте.

----------


## felo_de_se

Полное безразличие к жизни и смерти. Человек убитый морально не задумывается о том, жив ли он физически. Просто наплевать...

----------


## Stas

Третий вариант. Это единственное, что по настоящему важно. Ведь, я буду их любить даже после смерти. А мой будущий поступок дико смахивает на предательство. Есть над чем подумать...

----------


## Noir

Второе и третье... второе, кажется, даже в большей степени...

----------


## Dick

*Artist*



> И еще волнуюсь не забудут ли родители о собаке. Это самое главное, чтобы его кормили и выводили погулять. Он вообще самое главное, но не держит.


 Ты смотри!О собаке она волнуется,а о том,что родители без тебя коньки отбросят,тебя не волнует.


> Он вообще самое главное, но не держит.


 Так не бывает,как раз самое главное и держит

----------


## Dick

*Грешная*



> не знаю, что меня останавливает...но уже точно не страх смерти


 Ну и правильно!Живи лучше всех и пусть они утруться.Да,кстати,что случилось с "свободой"? :?:  :!: Тебя что,поработили?  :Smile:

----------


## Dick

*Никинтос*



> Боюсь какашек, которые лезут из попы сразу после смерти


 Да,это пострашнее смерти будет,она по-сравнению с этим-белый кролик  :Smile:

----------


## mors certa

причина - родители и родные...  :cry:

----------


## Alone in the Dark

Боли уже не боюсь,привыкла... Да и потом,душевная боль страшнее физической...Раньше резала руки, теперь уже не помогает... Останавливает только мысль о маме... Она не переживет...

----------


## MATARIEL

> Да,это пострашнее смерти будет,она по-сравнению с этим-белый кролик


 Кто тут про кроликов говорит....???!!!... Хм... смерть - кролик... тада фиолетовый, а не белый))))))

----------


## Foxy*

третий, я - все что осталось у моей мамы... только ради нее и терплю, держу себя в руках (пока получается, потом... посмотрим)

----------


## IncognitO

3тий пункт ) Други и родственники. КОгда их не будет.. Только выбор: быть или небыть ) Смерти не боюсь. Боль можно вынести, хотя предпочту скорую смерть(шат ин хэд))) ), далеко не безразличен, так что не прокатит и я неверующий ))

----------


## Ведьма Пустоши

*Ведьма*
ну и что в этом страшного? как раз наоборот, если делаешь су значит устал от чего-то, а когда ничего нет этого чего-то тоже нет

----------


## kasiwagi

1. все просто: мама. - я знаю, что это ее убьет (иначе бы я покончил с собой еще в 14).
2. вообще мне не кажется, что смерть - это избавление: слишком уж все просто (а вы когда-нибудь видели тюрьму, в которой все двери были бы распахнуты настежь?).

----------


## Hitorimono

п.2

----------


## Чёрная Роза

меня останавливает религиозность и близкие. ну ещё когдато гадалка сказала, что жизнь наладится прада не очень скоро, но и гадала я давно. надеюсь не обманула.

----------


## strange_man

жалко мне родичей, не очень-то приятно им будет возиться с моим трупаком, приятного в этом мало. плюс к этому, видимо я недостаточно отчаялся чтобы вот так взять и убиться.

----------


## мэймэй

Религиозность!..

----------


## porcupine albino

врачи! откачают, твари! № 2.

----------


## Анастасия Андреевна

я не смогла бы совершить суицид только потому, что мне жалко мою маму. она этого не перенесет.

----------


## Тигрёнок

а меня бывало, когда уже всё готова на сто процентов, решила останавливало что то светлое в этом мире... один раз собралась прыгнуть с крыши у меня девятиэтажка с открытой крышой рядом с домом вид на лес а за ним поля речка облака напилась основательно а как известно после алкоголя страха практически нет)))) сижу курю как тогда думала последнюю сигарету и смотрю на заходящее солнце на золотые ласковые лучи похожие на мамину улыбку на мягкий покров леса что кажется проведи рукой на ощупь как бархат вобщем красота и думается тогда а может всё таки ещё есть за что бороться... так и просидела там до ночи а ночью уходила из под звездного неба и городских огней) :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## MATARIEL

красиво.... те кто в облаках - хотят жить, те кто на земле - умереть...

----------


## Dick

Matariel



> красиво.... те кто в облаках - хотят жить, те кто на земле - умереть...


 как то получается,ни туда ни сюда)

----------


## Jack33

надежда на то что все наладится

----------


## Roman

надежда..может лучше, если её не будет..

----------


## Jack33

тогда и жить не за чем(

----------


## Final Prayer

родные и уверенность в том, что все изменится к лучшему.

----------


## Литиция

Пожалуй все же инстинкт самосохранения (а у женщин еще и инстинкт продолжения рода) останавливает. 
Это объективно.

----------


## astalavista333

нечего не останавливает нашёл бы простой способ уже сдох бы

----------


## Зерошпиль

Вешатся уже пробовал - при полном сознании боль такая, что инстинкт самосохранения включился и удалось найти опору. Не фига не мгновенная. 
Неужели ничего нет, что бы не больно?

----------


## Pechalka

Страх боли/ неудачных попыток

----------


## deim_ufa

для себя решил однозначно, что химия(благо в своё время был не раз призёром всяческих олимпиад по химии, и доступ ко всяким "интересным веществам"), что меня останавливает в этом мире?.... наверно то что не успел сказать или сделать... на всё остальное //

----------


## masei78

неудачная попытка. Знать бы что 100% будет, уже бы ушел. ничего не держит вообще, а главное никто

----------


## Lion

Вероятно очнёшся в другой реальности с полной амнезией и не воспринимая себя как личность ...

----------


## Lion

> для себя решил однозначно, что химия(благо в своё время был не раз призёром всяческих олимпиад по химии, и доступ ко всяким "интересным веществам"), что меня останавливает в этом мире?.... наверно то что не успел сказать или сделать... на всё остальное //


 Да тоже химию уважаю. 150 кг. смеси NH4NO3+Al должно хватить, доля секунды и в пыль на молекулы даже мокрого места не останется. надёжно! А главное хлопоты с похоронами отпадают.

----------


## KOSHARA

> Да тоже химию уважаю. 150 кг. смеси NH4NO3+Al должно хватить, доля секунды и в пыль на молекулы даже мокрого места не останется. надёжно! А главное хлопоты с похоронами отпадают.


 да, ну ты прям отжигаешь!!!))) не, правда и деньги целы и тела нет! хорошо придумал!))))ну а вот о близких все таки стоит подумать!(((

----------


## Страсть

Я очень боюсь неудачной попытки,потом ведь в психушку ложат,а я туда не хочу.

----------


## недоразумение

Да,я тоже боюсь неудачных попыток,боли,но самое страшное- остаться инвалидом или овощем до конца жизни,и тогда родня,которой придётя за тобой ухаживать будет думать :"Лучше бы тебе удалось!"

----------


## Giorgino

Сначало думал что вариант №2,но потом поразмыслив понял что №4.

----------


## Shamal

Номера 2 и 5.

----------


## Страсть

Так сдохнуть хочется,уже не дождусь пока гипс с ноги снимут :Mad:

----------


## makc

все понемногу,  но более переживания мамы :Frown: . остановился на 2 способах: 1(в одном фильме видел)сильное снотворное запиваешь шампанским из ведерки со льдом далее высыпаешь лед в ванну с холодной водой  и ложишься в воду....; 2передозировка тяжелым наркотиком, без боли остаешся в стране грез.... P.S желательно снять номер...

----------


## Кайлушка

Животный страх прыгать с высоты наверное останавливает. Другие способы недейственные: резать вены не получается, от таблеток тошнит, от других ядов откачивают или башню сносит так что уже не помнишь как сам на помощь зовешь. Огнестрел сложно достать конечно.

----------


## Irina

> все понемногу,  но более переживания мамы. остановился на 2 способах: 1(в одном фильме видел)сильное снотворное запиваешь шампанским из ведерки со льдом далее высыпаешь лед в ванну с холодной водой  и ложишься в воду....; 2передозировка тяжелым наркотиком, без боли остаешся в стране грез.... P.S желательно снять номер...


 
Голосовала за 2 вариант. Боли не боюсь, а вот неудачи очень даже, скорее последствий (стать инвалидом без возможности попытаться еще).

Моя бывшая подруга попыталась через наркотики, осталась жива, но была парализована несколько лет. Сейчас может только узнавать некоторых родственников.

----------


## тишина

Проголосовала за родственников, но кажется погорячилась. наверное всё-таки опасения неудачи.

----------


## Lindt

Я всегда думала, что меня останавливает только мысль о близких.

Но время все идет, а желания жить все не прибавляется. Теперь временами настолько припекает, что если раньше я только теоретизировала на тему суицида, то теперь стала читать информацию и искать способы. Останавливает теперь страх боли и неудачных попыток.

----------


## splin

нужен партнер для су...[email protected]

----------


## безкровный

Я проголосовал за пункт 5, но хочу ответить на все.
1. _Страх смерти_ 
Я давно уже перестал этого бояться,  так как понял, что глупо бояться того, что неизбежно.
2. _Страх боли/ неудачных попыток_ 
Этот страх постоянно присутствует, но это не столь важно для меня, по этому не прекращаю повторять попытки.
3._Близкие_ 
К сожалению, у меня из близких остался только младший братик, да и тот может умереть на днях... Пожалуй, этот пункт единственный, который заставляет меня серьёзно задуматься...
4. _Нерешительность, полное безразличие к жизни и смерти 
_Это во мне, конечно, присутствует, но не до такой степени, что заставит отказаться от задуманного...
5. _Религиозность (вера в то, что суицид это грех_
Это тоже присутствует, но я просто стараюсь не задумываться об этом. Когда решаешься на такой отчаянный шаг, то человеку должно быть уже всё равно на всё и на всех...
Ну вот, примерно, где-то так у меня и есть...Простите, если что не так...

----------


## dea

Страх смерти у меня отсутствует (скорее, наоборот). Боли тоже не боюсь. Не так уж это и больно (в отличие от  естественной смерти). Даже если и больно. Не страшно. Жизнь иногда бьет больнее. Нерешительности (умереть) нет. В загробную жизнь я мало верю. Поэтому только близкие.

----------


## Eva-A

"И еще волнуюсь не забудут ли родители о собаке. Это самое главное, чтобы его кормили и выводили погулять."


это очень мило))) а я почему-то не думала о своих животных...
для меня несомненно 2 вариант

----------


## Scumring

Я не верю, что это конец. Не могу. Просто не может быть, что окружающий меня мир - единственное, ради чего можно было бы хотеть жить. Что человек приходит из ниоткуда, чтобы всю жизнь потреблять и уйти в пустоту. Кто-то говорит, что когда собираешься совершить суицид, об этом даже не будешь думать. Мне же наоборот кажется есстественным, когда человек непосредственно перед концом задумывается, что же будет дальше, за гранью. Поэтому 5

----------


## мутный тип

мне посрать на весь мир, и на себя посрать, и на свою жизнь посрать, и на свою смерть посрать в этой жизни нет ничего интересного




> Страх смерти у меня отсутствует (скорее, наоборот). Боли тоже не боюсь. Не так уж это и больно (в отличие от  естественной смерти). Даже если и больно. Не страшно. Жизнь иногда бьет больнее. Нерешительности (умереть) нет. В загробную жизнь я мало верю. Поэтому только близкие.


 
Страх всего лиш чувство на него можно наплевать пренебреч им

----------


## Вадим

Смерть в принципи фигня если бы не физическая боль и страдания перед ней ,которые неменуемы в 90% случаев .Мне вобще кажеться что если бы ни это обстоятельство то и большая часть людей за жизнь бы нецеплялись .Тоесть люди боятся ни самой смерти а той боли и негатива что ее сопроваждает. И остаться инвалидом после неудачной попытки тоже полная Ж  Близких жалко конечно очень, но чем то приходится жертвовать как не жестоко .В конечном счете это моя жизнь а не их.

----------


## Хвост

Останавливает второй вариант. Боли боюсь. Склоняюсь к повешению, но пока не выяснил, как можно обеспечить то, чтобы я потерял сознание за считанные секунды от пережима сонной артерии, а не задыхался в жуткой агонии несколько минут.

----------


## Bill

Нужно было бы добавить ответ "надежда", в этот опрос.

----------


## Lillu

Страх смерти - Нет я ее ищу... 
Страх боли/ неудачных попыток  - Я не боюсь не удачных попыток, у меня их было достаточно((( Вот только как рассчитаться с жизнью что бы рас и навсегда и уже по сути не важно будет больно или нет.
Близкие - одновалентно что я есть что меня нет...
Нерешительность, полное безразличие к жизни и смерти  - этот этап я прошла еще в 7 лет, а с возрастом стало еще хуже.
Религиозность  - Как говорили мне верующие люди, что каждый верит и несет веру в своей душе, а есть душа умерла то значит и веры нет.....

----------


## lostsoul

жалко родителей.. они и так из-за меня намучились.. мама сказала, что она не переживет,если я это сделаю...

не хочется изуродованной в гробу лежать- как, например, после прыжка с высоты..

останавливают поиски наиболее косметически приглядного способа..

----------


## Mik

Близкие, боязнь неудачи и, пока еще, немного надежды...

А сейчас и надежда умерла....

----------


## Танюха

У меня наверное третий вариант останавливает, хотя когда совершала су первые два раза то, меня никто не остонавливал, а щас немного держит, не знаю почему. Боль перед смертью, не останавливает, жизнь не мало боли приносила, так, что привыкла..... А если опять откачают, значит судьба....

----------


## Неурус

Меня не что не останавливает! Я не боюсь боли и смерти! Я боюсь что будет после смерти(!

----------


## Lillu

нечего.............

----------


## gl47

а меня какая то мистика останавливает... :Smile:  точнее не останавливает а задерживает тут...

----------


## 6erikov

Меня останавливает страх смерти( первый вариант), но я бы интерпритировал эту формулировку страхом перед неизвестностью.

----------


## Олли

Страх боли останавливает.

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Дак можно и без боли сделать если постаратся....

----------


## Elly

У меня есть определенный страх смерти. Но другое и близкие останавливают.. Не хочу, чтобы потом из-за меня кому-то плохо было

----------


## olvol

Близкие

----------


## Игорёк

> надежда останавливает и вера в себя


 Эта чертова вера в себя... когда ты пару дней за год проживешь полноценно, и думаешь что когда-нибудь обязательно получится так жить всегда.

----------


## alastar

у меня страх смерти не известности

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

> надежда останавливает и вера в себя


 Надежда... ХА это иллюзия...

----------


## Sinara

> Эта чертова вера в себя... когда ты пару дней за год проживешь полноценно, и думаешь что когда-нибудь обязательно получится так жить всегда.


 вот-вот... Я проголосовала за нерешительность, ближе всего к моему варианту - просто никак не могу избавиться от чувства, что когда-нибудь (ха, когда?) всё (что - всё?) будет хорошо :/

----------


## Мамонт

Надежда - это закономерный отросток инстинкта самосохранения. 

Не буду оригинальным - у меня тоже страх боли. Это ж блин душиться буду, вряд ли это приятно.

----------


## Silesta

Боюсь боли и боюсь, что будет со мной если откачают. Не очень то хочется попасть в дурдом, также я еще не совсем решилась на него - сомнения

----------


## redirect

Вариант номер 2 , попытки были, весьма болезненные, был бы вариант безболезненный воспользовался бы

----------


## June

До сих пор не знаю четкого ответа на этот вопрос.
Вроде смерть - моя единственная мечта на протяжении долгого времени. Надеяться мне не на что и ничего больше не хочется, а тем не менее живу и до сих пор не сделал ни одного шага навстречу смерти.
Может быть это боязнь совершать поступки? Надежда на то, что все как-нибудь само собой произойдет, без моего участия? Так ведь знаю, что не произойдет, точнее произойдет очень нескоро. Или это ответственность перед близкими? Или просто инстинкт самосохранения? Я не знаю ответа на этот вопрос.

----------


## Lucky13

подскажите как решиться, мне надо это сделать а как решиться не могу((

----------


## yourschizophrenia

а почему не можешь решиться?
а если не можешь, то почему ты думаешь, что тебе это нужно?

----------


## fuсka rolla

> мне надо это сделать а как решиться не могу((


 Почему "надо это сделать"? Вас торопят, или заставляют?

----------


## Lucky13

нет...просто очень хочется....нет больше смысла жить....вот и всё..а как пока не знаю....

----------


## Lucky13

я об этом не думал....да и за чем.....просто мне кажется у каждого есть смысл......а когда его нет это хуже всего....это же не жизнь а просто существование...не так ли*

----------


## yourschizophrenia

Lucky13, смысл каждый придумывает себе сам. но это не всегда получается.
а в чем твоя проблема? в отсутствии смысла?

----------


## Lucky13

да.....перспектив ноль....я бы сказал даже минус 10000000000000000......и ничего уже нельзя изменить....вот и остался только один вариант.......правда мне кажется решиться на это может только смелый человек...

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> да.....перспектив ноль....я бы сказал даже минус 10000000000000000......и ничего уже нельзя изменить....вот и остался только один вариант.......правда мне кажется решиться на это может только смелый человек...


 так не бывает, чтобы никаких перспектив. печально, что в тебе сосредоточено столько отчаяния... но всё же, стоит дать себе еще один шанс. и самое действенное в поиске смысла - найти любимое дело, это может быть что угодно. у тебя есть увлечения?

----------


## Lucky13

дак это всё понятно.....а что делать если не хочется ничего....и мысль только об одном...даже через не хочу не могу себя заставить(

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> дак это всё понятно.....а что делать если не хочется ничего....и мысль только об одном...даже через не хочу не могу себя заставить(


 долго у тебя длиться такой период? 
тебя совсем ничего не отвлекает от таких мыслей, не интересует?

----------


## Lucky13

долго.....почти три месяца......и ничего не отвлекает и не интересует....просто жизненная ситуация такая что нет выхода...вот и всё........вот и думаю постоянно об этом и не могу решиться пока......трус....боюсь....надо быть видимо очень смелым что бы уйти...

----------


## Алис

Проголосовала за 3, очень люблю своих родителей, только они меня любят в этой жизни... остальным глубоко на меня плевать(((((((((( Как только их не станет, так я сразу за ними....

----------


## Алис

"найдешь еще любовь в жизни..."
 Так получается что мужчины видят во мне только любовницу, у меня яркая внешность, аппетитная фигура...Переспать со мной - очередь, а отношения... От всех слышу: "Я такой плохой, ты заслуживашь лучшего, ты такая хорошая жена будешь, но не для меня, я тебя недостоин" Мужчины мной играют, а я каждый раз привязываюсь, как дура, потом страдаю......Знаешь как достало все это

----------


## wiki

> До сих пор не знаю четкого ответа на этот вопрос.
> Вроде смерть - моя единственная мечта на протяжении долгого времени. Надеяться мне не на что и ничего больше не хочется, а тем не менее живу и до сих пор не сделал ни одного шага навстречу смерти.
> Может быть это боязнь совершать поступки? Надежда на то, что все как-нибудь само собой произойдет, без моего участия? Так ведь знаю, что не произойдет, точнее произойдет очень нескоро. Или это ответственность перед близкими? Или просто инстинкт самосохранения? Я не знаю ответа на этот вопрос.


 У меня тоже самое один в один и тоже не могу решиться, хотя смысла нет ни какого в жизни, а я всё ни как сама не помру, да и не живу нормально. Как говорится и помирать не помирается и жить не живётся. Вот хорошо бы, что бы само как-то бы случилось)) самый айс бы был бы, да и мир чище бы стал.

----------


## zmejka

Страх боли/ неудачных
попыток... а, еще - что люди говорить будут  :Frown:

----------


## Ophelia

я вот долго думала, что меня останавливает сейчас. Раньше ссылалась на то, что родителей жалко, они не виноваты и не должны терпеть боль. Хотелось умереть, но так чтобы они забыли про мое существование. Еще был вариант страха боли. Теперь отчетливо вижу, что это зависимость от других людей, пусть даже тех, которым плевать на меня. Мне просто любопытно, как они отреагируют на мою смерть. Глупость и только, ведь нельзя быть приглашенным на свои же похороны(

----------


## Маргарита

Хочется один раз, быстро, безболезненно, красиво и....навсегда.

----------


## Lost Soul

> Хочется один раз, быстро, безболезненно, красиво и....навсегда.


 Маргарита, а в чём причина?

----------


## RiverWillCarryMe

> Хочется один раз, быстро, безболезненно, красиво и....навсегда.


 Только если стреляться. Иные варианты - не безболезненно, не быстро, не красиво.
Вообще процесс умирания очень неприятен. Я год назад почти скопытился, до сих пор вспоминаю с дрожью.

----------


## Black_rose

Боли боюсь и страшно

----------


## zmejka

RiverWillCarryMe, а стреляться красиво разве? )  видел фотки удачных (и неудачных) самострелов?

----------


## Destiny

Не знаю, какой из вариантов выбрать....
ближе очевидно пятый... или первый...
дело в том, что, каждый раз, когла я думал, что самое страшное в этой жизни произошло, я узнавал, что это самообман, случалось еще худшее...
будучи по жизни войном, я человек, который может найти выход из безвыходных ситуаций, но как-то мистически жизнь придумывает новые, более страшные проблемы...
поэтому, я думаю, что избавление смертью - обманка.... будет еще неизмеримо хуже...
хотя, надежда умирает последней, буду надеяться на смерть....
я не вижу ничего положительного в этой жизни, но живу потому, что как по жизни, после смерти может быть еще хуже... несоизмеримо...

----------


## Dark92

> Не знаю, какой из вариантов выбрать....
> ближе очевидно пятый... или первый...
> дело в том, что, каждый раз, когла я думал, что самое страшное в этой жизни произошло, я узнавал, что это самообман, случалось еще худшее...
> будучи по жизни войном, я человек, который может найти выход из безвыходных ситуаций, но как-то мистически жизнь придумывает новые, более страшные проблемы...
> поэтому, я думаю, что избавление смертью - обманка.... будет еще неизмеримо хуже...
> хотя, надежда умирает последней, буду надеяться на смерть....
> я не вижу ничего положительного в этой жизни, но живу потому, что как по жизни, после смерти может быть еще хуже... несоизмеримо...


 даже воины сдаються.... или умирают.... их убивают...  как и людей... только иногда человека убивает не оружие а мир вокруг.. даже самый просто обман

----------


## darkwood

Боюсь неудачной попытки. Попытки были, но боялась зайти дальше. есть спасут, мало ли. а еще больше проблем со здоровьем и в обществе не хочу.

----------


## Pechalka

> Боюсь неудачной попытки. Попытки были, но боялась зайти дальше. есть спасут, мало ли. а еще больше проблем со здоровьем и в обществе не хочу.


 аналогично.

----------


## Балда

Меня останавливает безразличие ко всему, а иногда непонятное везение. А боль - это временно.

----------


## zmejka

не помню, писала ли уже...

Страх неудачной попытки(  со всеми вытекающими (((((((

----------


## October_File

Последствия способа уйти.. который выбрал.. если не получится.

----------


## Justitiam

Хотите всех остановлю? Просто вы умрете и ничего не будет больше, как вам такой вариант? Не сможете отменить решение - просто вас больше не будет.

----------


## trypo

> Хотите всех остановлю? Просто вы умрете и ничего не будет больше, как вам такой вариант? Не сможете отменить решение - просто вас больше не будет. Давай, пробуй.


 это здесь никого не пугает.

----------


## _lamer

Некоторые могли подумать, что я здесь незваный гость, но на самом деле я просто не люблю ныть на людях. У меня был только один момент, когда могло это произойти. У меня была депрессия, сильнее предыдущих ещё и на фоне недавнего разлада с девушкой и дружбе с одним больным на всю голову некромантом, хотя причина была иная. Т.к. я себя ненавидел, то имел большую потребность в осмысленности существования, но чем больше я хотел его ощутить, тем сильнее я чувствовал мертвенность всего вокруг. Думаю, многим знакомо - когда приходит то, чего желал, начинаешь отвергать и ненавидеть ещё больше. В моём случаи отсутствие какой-либо зацепки нагнеталось с каждым днём, меня постоянно ломало пополам, мысли о смерти не покидали меня, в этом было даже что-то желанное, но чем явственнее я хотел этого, тем сильнее становилась депра, которая отнимала все силы и не позволяла что-либо сделать. В конце концов, меня поглотил жуткий дереал, я как-будто находился вне тела и само собой с безразличием ко всему и пропало желание и мысли. 
  Теперь я лучше осознаю, что экзистенциализм может быть временным самоощущением и зависеть от состояния психики. Я ведь помню как много лет назад всё вокруг светилось и сверкало как в детстве. Немногим довелось сравнивать различные состояния себя. Именно самоощущение, а не интеллектуальные процессы делают человека атеистом, верующим и т.п., споры здесь бесполезны, потому что большинство людей не способны почувствовать другого человека, влезть в его шкуру и понять, что его мир отличается от твоего. 
  Если так уж хочется умереть, то лучше попробовать найти иной мир. Как только появляется такое желание, сразу сталкиваешься с чем-то потусторонним, не в мистическом смысле. Когда херово, тогда даже нормальные люди могут показаться ненавистными уродами, при условии, что присутствует собственная негативная установка на мир и окружающих людей, чаще скрытая, конечно, иначе всех невротиков можно было бы легко переубедить в их болезненном восприятии.

----------


## Justitiam

> это здесь никого не пугает.


 Просто великолепно. Вопросов нет.

----------


## Кирилллл

наверное все причины кроме религиозности меня останавливают чтобы не совершить суицид

----------


## когда уже

близкие и неизвестность, что потом будет.

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

Скорей всего 3 вариант. Хотя под этим я имею в виду не родителей, бабушек, дедушек и прочих "родных" мне людей, а лучшего человека который у меня есть.
И вот если вдруг я останусь без него, то это будет действительно конец всему

----------


## Заблудшая

Очень страшно совершить неудачную попытку и выжить. Человек странное существо - с одной стороны хрупкое, а с другой - невероятно живучее. Ежегодно совершаются около 19 000 000 неудачных самоубийств, а удачных примерно 4 000 000...Действительно страшно становится от мысли, что и тебе может так "повезти".

----------


## _lamer

> Человек странное существо - с одной стороны хрупкое, а с другой - невероятно живучее.


   у Джека Лондона это лучше всего описано. в лучшие его годы он был как никто другой далёк от мистики и мыслил тем, что происходит, событиями, цепочками, звеньями, тем, на что можно влиять непосредственно. я любил его стиль за реализм и животный приземлённый эпос. он всегда детально описывал внешние черты людей. особенно мне нравились "волевой подбородок", "сжатые тонкие губы". тело и его путь в жизни олицетворяли всё. кому это близко, тот любит приключения и экстрим. мне запомнился его рассказ о бродягах. там двое парней были по-моему на мосту..поезд стоял, набирал воду. потом рано двинулся, т.к. водокачка оказалась пуста. вот ведь незадача, как в жизни бывает. один из них сразу упал на землю и пропускал вагоны лёжа, а второй сразу не сообразил - подвела реакция. он стоял, отодвигаясь всё ближе к краю пропасти, а тут как некстати последние вагоны вроде оказались пульмановскими, короче говоря, они были шире обычных. они это заметили сразу. парень стал подвигаться к самому краю, чуть не падая, но вагон всё равно задел его, парень упал вниз и разбился. вот такой маленький сюжет из жизни. мне в юности не хватало заземления и я только в предыдущем году познал вкус приключений. никогда действительно не знаешь где может повезти, а где нет. к чему я это всё пишу..просто у суицида тоже может быть альтернатива - например, податься в рисковый путь. возможно, нежелание насильственной смерти тонизирует к выживанию, кто знает. правда, в каком-нибудь рабстве может оказаться ещё хуже чем дома или в дурке, но это всяко лучше тягучего и натянутого мучения, которое тянется годами и лишает каких бы то ни было желаний.

----------


## Заблудшая

*_lamer*, а если нужный момент уже упущен, и поезд совсем-совсем близко, какой есть выход, кроме как спрыгнуть самой?



> просто у суицида тоже может быть альтернатива - например, податься в рисковый путь. возможно, нежелание насильственной смерти тонизирует к выживанию, кто знает. правда, в каком-нибудь рабстве может оказаться ещё хуже чем дома или в дурке, но это всяко лучше тягучего и натянутого мучения, которое тянется годами и лишает каких бы то ни было желаний.


 Ты говоришь о свободной жизни...Но ведь убивают себя именно те, кто не может себе позволить такую жизнь. Она так близка, но так недостижима. Я же знаю, что суицид - это трусость, в большинстве случаев. По-крайней мере, мой случай именно такой... А хуже состояния, когда не можешь жить, состояние - когда даже умереть не можешь. Рабство - именно тот случай, оно убьет человека изнутри, просто сломает, без возможности восстановления. А так, я уже поняла, что тянуть - хуже всего. Даже неважно, что именно ты выберешь, главное просто сделать хоть что-нибудь.

----------


## _lamer

> Но ведь убивают себя именно те, кто не может себе позволить такую жизнь


   ну не все СУ - фобы. есть и экстраверты. я даже писал где-то в самом начале здешней карьеры, что экстраверты более расположены к таким решениям, они смотрят вперёд..вокруг себя..видят, что ничего нет, а в себя заглянуть..там одна сплошная боль, к которой они не привыкли в отличие от невротиков. но это картинка из 90х, 2000х. боюсь, мой портрет самоубийцы устарел. теперь я уже не знаю что и как. раньше было как я описал. с приходом интернета люди стали пассивнее. 



> это трусость


   значит, ты трусиха. ха.



> какой есть выход, кроме как спрыгнуть самой?


   попытаться лечь. но это на словах. в реале такая ситуация..там....сзади пропасть..тут поезд едет..момент уже упущен. выживает наиболее адаптивный, живой. тут у Лондона всегда было без мистики. это я повсюду вижу знаки. для экстраверта и любителя приключений они неважны, для солдата удачи, наёмного пса. тут соглашусь. у других всё-таки можно отыскать знаки....
_пошёл рисовать на стенах_

----------


## Заблудшая

> ну не все СУ - фобы


 Зато все СУ не могут жить так, как хотят. А ты предлагаешь одним только волевым усилием перевернуть свою жизнь. 



> попытаться лечь. но это на словах. в реале такая ситуация..там....сзади пропасть..тут поезд едет..момент уже упущен. выживает наиболее адаптивный, живой. тут у Лондона всегда было без мистики. это я повсюду вижу знаки. для экстраверта и любителя приключений они неважны, для солдата удачи, наёмного пса. тут соглашусь. у других всё-таки можно отыскать знаки....


 Как правило, эти знаки не меняют твоих действий, а служат лишь отражением мыслей и эмоций. Тем кто привык действовать, они ни к чему...

----------


## _lamer

> А ты предлагаешь одним только волевым усилием перевернуть свою жизнь.


   я предлагаю делать как более "мудрые" люди - не убиваться, а искать смерти, идти на риск..в конце концов, пойти во французский легион! 



> Как правило, эти знаки не меняют твоих действий, а служат лишь отражением мыслей и эмоций. Тем кто привык действовать, они ни к чему...


   шизофреники тоже привыкли действовать. только ориентиры у них специфические. я едва сбросил хвост, но всех врагов успел срисовать. по ходу отстали. в Перми я для них не опасен. а свои мысли и эмоции..иногда не видишь их внутри..так можно хотя бы посмотреть их снаружи..как в кино, чтобы попытаться понять себя. это же для интровертов. для экстравертов я другую схемку нарисую. впрочем..у них тоже есть проблемы. вот типично - Джоди Фостер в начале фильма про ягнят - пропустила опасность в углу сзади и получила тренировочную пулю. в каждом есть страх, слепые зоны. они всё равно как магнит притягивают неприятности. выдавленный из себя страх по сути потом возвращается в виде чьей-то агрессии. если ты преодолел страх это не значит, что ты его победил. братки всегда славливали пулю, хотя как бы не боялись. а вот в ком действительно нет страха..но это уже иное измерение..я статью кидал Ошо о страхе. у него верно написано, что нужно просто дать себе испытать, а природа уже восстановит баланс. страх иррационален в любом случаи. у него всегда есть причины, а у тех ещё и ещё и ещё..под ней куча причин. и главная - это закрытость.

----------


## Delta

Меня сейчас все еще останавливает страх смерти. Жизнь это бесценная возможность посмотреть на мир и пообщаться  с людьми. И иногда быть может создать что-нибудь. Смерть это невозможность говорить совсем и ... черная пустота.
Но если жизнь начинает приносить мучения то что же мне делать? Сейчас  я мучаюсь от боли (уже вторую неделю) и у меня нет никаких шансов получить адекватное лечение. Впрочем это пока что всего лишь "лёгкий дискомфорт" но я предвижу мучения адские на фоне разрушающегося здоровья, а его мне грозят разрушить холод, голод и люди

----------


## Милая Кися

> Боюсь что после смерти уже ничего не будет... ни рая, ни ада... просто ни-че-го...


 А меня и это устроит

----------


## falcon9

3 и 4, жалко близких, будет не приятно что я подсуну им такую свинью. А вообще я жду когда случится что то такое, что я решительно залезу в петлю сделаю шаг.

----------


## falcon9

Наверно я не хочу жить из-за своей социофобии и психастении. Когда не приходится общаться с людьми, на выходных, бывает чувствую себя хорошо дома и умирать особо не хочется. А как надо идти на работу, там о чем то общаться с знакомыми людьми, а правильно это делать я не умею, приходится позориться каждый день. Поэтому я их ненавижу, и поэтому же ненавижу и себя.

----------


## falcon9

Паксил по рецепту, я за ним не пойду, для этого придётся признать что я псих больной, а это для нас стыдно, это почти такой же позор для родителей, как если бы я повесился. А то что без рецепта я уже все перепробовал, сначала вроде помогает первые 5 дней, а потом ещё хуже становится.  Мне уже 36 лет, в 32 я тоже что то искал, что то принимал, ещё на что то надеялся. Сейчас уже и не хочу никакой помощи ни от каких таблеток. Хочу просто уйти.

----------


## falcon9

Я украинец, но в моей семье все построено на стыде, чувство вины и позор. С самого детства. Не важно чего ты хочешь, самое главное что скажут люди. Ну а если сын повесился, то для родителей это будет стыд хуже смерти. Психбольных тоже в нашей семье призирают, тоже позор, лучше продолжать притворяться что все впорядке.

----------

